# Is it possible to knock someone out without leaving a mark?



## ironpony (May 19, 2019)

For my story, the villain has to frame the main character who is a cop, in order for her plan to work but she has to knock him out and make him disappear for a few hours, not just once, but twice.

The second time she has to leave him alone so she can establish an alibi, but she does not want him screwing up her alibi, so therefore she has to knock him out, where he won't be able to make any phone calls or anything like that.

However, is there a way to do it without leaving marks, for the other police to chew on as evidence?  I want to make her get away with the crimes, and for her stories to check out, so the less evidence the cop can bring in, the better, so is it possible to knock out without leaving marks?

It was suggested to me that she should drug him, but even with that, drugs still leave traces of evidence, that can be used to investigate, so I don't want a knock out that leaves any evidence, if there is any?

Also I would want the cop to be knocked out for at least an hour, so is there an evidence-less method that would last at least that long?


----------



## Rojack79 (May 19, 2019)

I personally know that there are several drug's/ plant based herbal sedatives one can give to another to do this without leaving traces. Won't list there names however for obvious reasons but it is possible.


----------



## ironpony (May 19, 2019)

Oh okay thanks.  I don't need to name the drugs as long as such exist then probably.  So if you want to keep the character knocked out for an hour, how would one determine how long the knock out effect would last?


----------



## Rojack79 (May 19, 2019)

Normally by the amount of drug/plant ingested. You don't want to go overboard however because that could kill some people. I would suggest you start with a few ml of the drug/plant you plan on using first so as to err on the side of caution.


----------



## ironpony (May 19, 2019)

Okay thanks.  Would such a drug have to be taken orally, or by injection?  It's just I might have trouble seeing the main character taken an oral drug, not knowing what it is, even being held a at gunpoint.  Since the main character is a cop trained for bad situations, would a cop call the gunwoman's bluff do you think and not swallow it, if it it has to be swallowed?

Another thing is, is that the woman has to take the cop hostage and get him to do this while she is under police protection.  She is being watched by a cop on his shift, protecting her, cause she is a witness in a case.  But if she is to bring a drug like this, would she be able to get it past the police's screening of her personal products, while under protection?


----------



## Rojack79 (May 19, 2019)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  Would such a drug have to be taken orally, or by injection?  It's just I might have trouble seeing the main character taken an oral drug, not knowing what it is, even being held a at gunpoint.  Since the main character is a cop trained for bad situations, would a cop call the gunwoman's bluff do you think and not swallow it, if it it has to be swallowed?
> 
> Another thing is, is that the woman has to take the cop hostage and get him to do this while she is under police protection.  She is being watched by a cop on his shift, protecting her, cause she is a witness in a case.  But if she is to bring a drug like this, would she be able to get it past the police's screening of her personal products, while under protection?



All of that heavily depends on just how the story unfolds. I'm at work at the moment so I'll have to  give you a full rundown later. But I'm liking were this is going!


----------



## luckyscars (May 20, 2019)

ironpony said:


> For my story, the villain has to frame the main character who is a cop, in order for her plan to work but she has to knock him out and make him disappear for a few hours, not just once, but twice.
> 
> The second time she has to leave him alone so she can establish an alibi, but she does not want him screwing up her alibi, so therefore she has to knock him out, where he won't be able to make any phone calls or anything like that.
> 
> ...



If the victim is wearing a helmet, it would theoretically be possible to knock them out through concussion without leaving a noticeable mark as the surface area would mitigate.

Or just punch them in a place where they have hair/beard.


----------



## ironpony (May 20, 2019)

Oh okay.  Actually I did some research and apparently, a knock out normally only lasts a couple of minutes, where as I need my character to be out for about at least half an hour I would say, if not more, for her to establish her alibi somewhere else.


----------



## CyberWar (May 20, 2019)

Ether or chloroform would do the trick if inhaled. Rohypnol, GHB or ketamine (or a combination of thereof) could incapacitate and also cause memory loss, being delivered via spiked food/drink. Physical methods invariably rely on inflicting sufficient concussion, which would be easily detected by a medical professional afterwards.


----------



## ironpony (May 20, 2019)

Yeah that's what I thought is, that I don't want a method that can be detected medically afterwards, cause then that just lends a lot more weight to the cop's story then.


----------



## Amnesiac (May 20, 2019)

"Hey, does this rag smell like ether, to you?"


----------

